# KotoR 2: Wen kann man alles als Jedi ausbilden??



## SirYzerman (26. April 2005)

Bei der Dienerin bzw. Jünger, wenn man mit einem weiblichen Jedi zockt  und  bei Atton ist  die Ausbildung als Padawan auch kein Thema, auch wenn Sie den Weg eines dunklen Jedi einschlagen. Aber was ist denn zum Beispiel  mit der Kopfgeldjägerin  Mira  die ja in Ihren Gesprächen auch anmerkt  auch Machtempfänglich zu sein. Hat da jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Alinor (26. April 2005)

SirYzerman am 26.04.2005 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Dienerin bzw. Jünger, wenn man mit einem weiblichen Jedi zockt  und  bei Atton ist  die Ausbildung als Padawan auch kein Thema, auch wenn Sie den Weg eines dunklen Jedi einschlagen. Aber was ist denn zum Beispiel  mit der Kopfgeldjägerin  Mira  die ja in Ihren Gesprächen auch anmerkt  auch Machtempfänglich zu sein. Hat da jemand einen Tip?



Ausbilden kannst du:
Atton
Jünger/Dienerin
Mira
Bao-Dur


Mira:
du brauchst hohen Einfluss (es reichen, wenn du total gut bist schon normale Gespräche am Schiff)
du musst ihr vorschlagen, ihr das wahre Nar Shaddaa zu zeigen. Wenn sie einverstanden ist, bringst du sie vor den EIngang der Cantina, wo du selbst auch Nar Shaddaa gespürt hast, das Spiel wechselt dann automatisch in den Dialog.

Bao-Dur:
sehr hohen Einfluss und man sollte möglichst gut sein (dann ist es am einfachsten), bei Bao-Dur reichen Gespräche nicht aus, man sollte ihn oft dabei haben, wenn man Gutes tut, irgendwann hat man dann die Möglichkeit ihn auszubilden

lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, weil er dann, wie ich finde, die Geschichte des Verbannten auf Malachor V ziemlich beeindruckend erzählt
(kommt zwar nicht an Canderous vom Einser ran, aber trotzdem gut)


----------



## SirYzerman (26. April 2005)

Alinor am 26.04.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SirYzerman am 26.04.2005 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man da dank ich Dir aber!!! Könnte mich grau ärgern, denn  Mira hatte ich schon so weit das Sie schon zugestimmt hat das ich Ihr Nar Shadar  so zeige   wie es Kreia  bei "der Hauptfigur" getan hat, bin aber mit Mira nicht zu der  bestimmten Stelle in Nar Shaddaa gegangen, sondern nur vor dem Raumschiff umhergeschlendert. Tja knoppers daneben ist auch vorbei.
Werden Bao Dur und Mira denn  helle Jedi oder auch kleine Darth Vader's???


----------



## Alinor (26. April 2005)

SirYzerman am 26.04.2005 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Man da dank ich Dir aber!!! Könnte mich grau ärgern, denn  Mira hatte ich schon so weit das Sie schon zugestimmt hat das ich Ihr Nar Shadar  so zeige   wie es Kreia  bei "der Hauptfigur" getan hat, bin aber mit Mira nicht zu der  bestimmten Stelle in Nar Shaddaa gegangen, sondern nur vor dem Raumschiff umhergeschlendert. Tja knoppers daneben ist auch vorbei.
> Werden Bao Dur und Mira denn  helle Jedi oder auch kleine Darth Vader's???



Sobald du sie in deiner Gruppe und zum Jedi ausgebildet hast, kannst du so böse sein wie du willst, es haut niemand mehr ab. 
Es gestaltet sich eben nur weitaus schwieriger z.B. bei Bao-Dur den notwendigen Einfluss zu gewinnen, wenn man vor seinen Augen Unschuldige meuchelt.  

Bei Mira gibts die Einschränkung, 



Spoiler



dass man sie nur bekommt, wenn man der Hellen Seite folgt, für den Sith gibts nen Wookie-Sklaven


----------

